# Sticky  Dissolution of NASH



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

_Good things must come to an end. The door to NASH has finally closed. It is with great regret and the hardest decision to make as a club. We would like to personally thank all the past members from the beginning to the end who have helped and supported NASH throughout the years. And especially to APC for allowing us be part of this community and ADG for allowing us to have a cool place to meet up. Though the door is closed, we will be around "virtually". Until then&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Thank you all!_

Nature Aquarium Society of Houston is officially dissolved as of November 11, 2009. The threads in this forum are being preserved, for now, by the moderators due to the value of the information within them.

Please do not contact the former NASH officers to inquire about membership, as the club no longer exists.

Sincerely,
APC Staff


----------

